# Valdosta GA Tracks or Hobby Shops??



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi Gang
Its been a *looooong time* since I posted here. Reports of my demise have been _greatly_ embellished! :tongue: My question is, are their any raceways/hobby shops in Valdosta GA? I'll be there Nov 20/21. I'll post more after I get finished with the Turkey Run, the car show I work for,. The Turkey Run is Thanksgiving weekend at Daytona Intl Speedway. I have been travelin a bunch this year, with (sadly) not alot of quality slot car time.


Larry


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

Lype Motorsport said:


> Hi Gang
> Its been a *looooong time* since I posted here. Reports of my demise have been _greatly_ embellished! :tongue: My question is, are their any raceways/hobby shops in Valdosta GA? I'll be there Nov 20/21. I'll post more after I get finished with the Turkey Run, the car show I work for,. The Turkey Run is Thanksgiving weekend at Daytona Intl Speedway. I have been travelin a bunch this year, with (sadly) not alot of quality slot car time.
> 
> 
> Larry


LOL, I am here now and next week, found this old post with my same question


----------

